# Were you spammed last week?



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

So, myself and at least a few other members received a "marketing" email from another member on this forum. I'm concerned because I had never done any business with this member - so I can't understand how my personal email address had been collected by him. In fact, I asked - and he doesn't even know! (or, doesn't want anyone to know)

This raises countless security concerns as to personal information being passed around. I cannot determine if the information was gained though VerticalScope (they're not responding to my messages). In 2016, there are countless audits and checks for storing personal information (is it a digital file, is it password protected? Local or on network, how long is a contact being stored...). There are real rules that businesses need to observe

I for one do not appreciate being contacted directly by forum members who I have never met, to try to sell me something.

So - I just want to reach out and see how many people this member actually emailed, so I can get an idea of the size and impact. I am considering a complaint to the CRTC under the Anti-Spam laws. I would think anyone trying to run a business wouldn't lower themselves to shady practices when they already do a ton of self marketing on this forum... but apparently I'm wrong.

If this was a PM or something from a sponsor of the site, fine.... but my personal contact details being passed around without explanation is unacceptable.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing !


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Same

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmm. Wasn't contacted but following this one.

Could you have possibly posted your email on a thread at some point?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spammed*

Spammed as well and when asked where he got my email address I was not given a answer... so I can only assume 
It has to be from the forum... as I have never done any business with the said company...

SPAMMED


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Only private pm & personal number never emails......

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shieva (Feb 23, 2013)

*Add me too...*

I too don't remember subscribing to the list...

But my email was revealed to many as well...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

twobytwo said:


> I'm concerned because I had never done any business with this member - so I can't understand how my personal email address had been collected by him. In fact, I asked - and he doesn't even know! (or, doesn't want anyone to know)


Name the vendor if they're really acting so naive. Their response is an insult to you and I would like to avoid doing business with them.

When did you contact the forum? Maybe try in the site feedback? Again, the supposed lack of response from gtaaquaria slash VS is insulting.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I think it was last Thursday when I reached out to VS. I filled out the form under the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of each page. no reply whatsoever.

I've really been approaching this non-aggressively since I don't know all the facts. I'd really like to know more before calling them out. However, I cant speak for the other members who were also contacted 

I ONLY know he has my email address... he could possibly also have SIN number, home address, birthdate... VERY sensitive stuff and WE DONT KNOW. What if someone offered to buy his list of contacts?

Maybe the "Vendor" wants to address this directly in this thread. Perhaps an explanation might look better on their reputation than just allowing us all to assemble our torches and pickaxes without any comment.

I'll just leave these here:
http://crtc.gc.ca/images/CASL_Infograph3_ENG.JPG
http://crtc.gc.ca/images/CASL_infograph5_ENG.jpg

anyway, here's the CRTC complaint site:
http://fightspam.gc.ca/eic/site/030.nsf/frm-eng/MMCN-9EZV6S


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spammed*

I did hear from vendor but only after I requested to remove my email info ...only response was ok ...but no explanation on where he or she got my info....
I as well think here is your chance to explain .. or we might as well reveal the vendor name and let the crowds go wild..I think we are owed a explanation and if none is provided then we might as well file the complaint ....
Jm2c


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Guys, I do apologize for contacting some of you via email. I have received your email addresses through an email advertisement sent by a fellow group member to you and revealing the email addresses it was addressed to.
Some of you expressed appreciation for sharing our ongoing promotions with them while others did not take it very well.
I did not want to reveal the source of this info so as not to harm the sender.
Hope this explains it all, my apologies for contacting you through your email addresses.
Thank you and have a wonderful evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spammed*

So you got an email that had our info without 
Permission ....now that is just bull shit......
What makes u think that it was ok .. the email with addresses linked to them was not right but that's another 
Shit storm I need to address.. but u feeling that it was ok to tag along to prosper ...all I have to say is wtf...


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

You guys asked how I got them, I answered. I also apologized for doing it. Now can we move on or are we spending this Christmas discussing this ? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramez I don't think you quite understand the legal ramifications about violating the anti spam legislation. Fines can be levied in the tens of thousands of dollars and restrictions put in on how you are allowed to communicate with clients.

A simple apology is not enough in the case of breaking people's trust and using information that was gathered illegally.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

I did not gather any information nor email addresses, and I am not the one who shared them to the public.i just was one of the persons copied and i used the same list to advertise to promote my business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Ramez said:


> I did not gather any information nor email addresses, and I am not the one who shared them to the public.i just was one of the persons copied and i used the same list to advertise to promote my business.


That is illegal. You both collected their information + emails from another vendor and then sent them unsolicited advertisements. I hope you have a business license, or else you can be held personally liable for breaching the anti-spam legislation and privacy act.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Food for thought - If you're going to operate a business you may want to familiarize yourself with Canada's anti-spam legislation (among other things) - CASL if you wish to to a quick google search.

or... http://fightspam.gc.ca/eic/site/030.nsf/eng/h_00039.html for the quick and dirty.

In a nutshell - regardless of how you acquired the list of email addresses, it's illegal to send marketing/commercial emails without opt-in consent from the recipient.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spammed*

We asked ....we got the answer but it does not make it right...I really just am at a loss for words expecially since u just don't give a crap...
Now saying that .. there is another person who made the mistake of posting our emails ...so what does that tell us he apologized in a rebuttal email but again that does not make that right as well... you Ramez have been a knob since u entered.....


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

If you guys want to know who released the email addresses, PM me, I dont want to release the name here, I think it was a mistake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Ramez said:


> If you guys want to know who released the email addresses, PM me, I dont want to release the name here, I think it was a mistake.


So you won't share with them who released their information, but its totally okay to send them all unsolicited advertisements? Your priorities seem a little out of whack.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

tom g said:


> We asked ....we got the answer but it does not make it right...I really just am at a loss for words expecially since u just don't give a crap...
> 
> Now saying that .. there is another person who made the mistake of posting our emails ...so what does that tell us he apologized in a rebuttal email but again that does not make that right as well... you Ramez have been a knob since u entered.....


Thank you for the nice words, Merry Christmas to you too ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spammed*

This has nothing to do with Christmas ...


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

goobafish said:


> So you won't share with them who released their information, but its totally okay to send them all unsolicited advertisements? Your priorities seem a little out of whack.


I said I won't share in public, I don't think it's right. But if someone asks in a PM I can share the name.
Thanks guys and again my apologies for that advertisement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Ramez said:


> I said I won't share in public, I don't think it's right. But if someone asks in a PM I can share the name.
> Thanks guys and again my apologies for that advertisement.


The right think would be to let those whose emails were leaked know that there was a breach in security, but you chose to exploit it to promote your site.

It's also not right to massively dilute my product and re-sell it, but that doesn't seem to matter to you, and apparently neither does the law.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

What product, I'm not selling any products 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I can't believe this. Some shady shit for sure. Let alone illegal. I don't even know what to say. Just wow. And it's sad that you were my guess to who did it even before you responded.

Great reputation. Lol


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Ramez said:


> What product, I'm not selling any products


You bought your copepods and phytoplankton from me, I have records of your order and many, many inquiries. I was kind enough to invite you in and show you how to culture your own, but instead you diluted them and started re-selling immediately, advertising all over facebook, kijiji and here since you left my place with just two 16oz bottles.

Not that I mind more local sellers, I think that is great, it is just important that people aren't being sold green water and told its full of pods when its not. I had been culturing them for almost a year before I started selling them.

Far more concerning is your cavalier attitude to something so serious, especially when so many people were affected.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

No my friend, I never bought Copepods from you and never even met you. My pods and Phyto come from Dr Eco originally and have since cultured them. You must be confusing me with someone else! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Ramez said:


> No my friend, I never bought Copepods from you and never even met you. My pods and Phyto come from Dr Eco originally and have since cultured them. You must be confusing me with someone else!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show me the invoice you're saying you have if I bought anything from you. We never even met bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Ramez said:


> No my friend, I never bought Copepods from you and never even met you. My pods and Phyto come from Dr Eco originally and have since cultured them. You must be confusing me with someone else!


You're right, it must be another Ramez with the same e-mail address as you who I have 10 e-mails and sales records from :/.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Post the invoice here if you have it !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Ramez said:


> Post the invoice here if you have it !


I don't need to share your personal information, it has your last name and e-mail address on it. You picked up your two bottles on Saturday, August 6th around noon. I met you :/. You really are a strange character.

"I also need full instructions David, on how to best build the equipment, start the culture and grow it !"


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes I do agree we exchanged emails and I asked you questions. But I found your prices too high and I never bought anything from you. I actually remember where I got my first pods and Phyto, they were from March in Fragbox and were Dr Eco as I said. You can ask March, if I bought the pods and Phyto from him, or should I do that myself?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Ramez said:


> Yes I do agree we exchanged emails and I asked you questions. But I found your prices too high and I never bought anything from you. I actually remember where I got my first pods and Phyto, they were from March in Fragbox and were Dr Eco as I said. You can ask March, if I bought the pods and Phyto from him, or should I do that myself?!


This is hilarious, i'm literally sitting in front of 10 emails from you, our confirmation and me sending you instructions on how to culture.

Maybe you should ask March, he has only carried my pods afaik, not Doc's Eco Matter :/.

Anyways, that's not what this is about. You should really understand some of these laws if you are going to operate a business.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

goobafish said:


> This is hilarious, i'm literally sitting in front of 10 emails from you, our confirmation and me sending you instructions on how to culture.
> 
> Maybe you should ask March, he has only carried my pods afaik, not Doc's Eco Matter :/.
> 
> Anyways, that's not what this is about. You should really understand some of these laws if you are going to operate a business.


I do need to understand them more and I will do that. When I sent my marketing email I did not know it was something wrong. I apologized here when I saw the post and I will not use these emails to advertise again. 
As for the pods, yes we exchanged emails and I asked many questions but my pods and Phyto came from March, and yes he sells Dr Evo products including the fish eggs which I also buy from him. As I said, ask him if he sold me the pods and Phyto by Dr Eco and he will tell you! I don't need to lie here, if I had bought them from you I would say that! There's nothing wrong me culturing from your culture, but this is not what happened, I found your pricing high and I chose to buy Dr Eco. Thank you for all the instructions they were useful along with the different videos I watched on YouTube from various growers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

As soon as I was told by a member that they received an unsolicited e-mail, I asked if it was from your site, as you have been advertising non-stop on public facebook groups and here.

Ignoring everything in front of me, diluting and re-bottling Doc's Eco Matter is probably even worse as they have a large company behind them :/. The issue is that you purchased them and immediately started re-selling diluted product. You have not had enough time to culture enough to sell.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

They're not diluted and they have been cultured for months before I started selling. My pods and Phyto are as good as the ones I started with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Addicted said:


> Food for thought - If you're going to operate a business you may want to familiarize yourself with Canada's anti-spam legislation (among other things) - CASL if you wish to to a quick google search.
> 
> or... http://fightspam.gc.ca/eic/site/030.nsf/eng/h_00039.html for the quick and dirty.
> 
> In a nutshell - regardless of how you acquired the list of email addresses, it's illegal to send marketing/commercial emails without opt-in consent from the recipient.


Thank you for the link, much appreciated. I will definitely familiarize myself better with the contents. Thanks again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Too little too late. This member should be banned for this bs. You protecting the supposed person who sent you this makes you even more guilty. Mods please do some action and get rid of this liar.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

nc208082 said:


> Too little too late. This member should be banned for this bs. You protecting the supposed person who sent you this makes you even more guilty. Mods please do some action and get rid of this liar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I do not appreciate you calling me a liar. Watch your words bud! If anyone should be removed from the group it should be you for insulting fellow members of the group. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramez said:


> I do not appreciate you calling me a liar. Watch your words bud! If anyone should be removed from the group it should be you for insulting fellow members of the group. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you prefer sketchy or untrustworthy? You added people's emails to your list without their consent and tried blaming someone else, you used private information gathered illegally. The other person didn't add their names to your mailing list, YOU DID.

I'll reiterate the statement. Mods please ban Ramez.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Well if I'm banned because I sent one single email ad using a mailing list someone else in the forum made public, not me, and I did not reveal anyone's email info on my advertising mail, that's too bad, but so should you for calling me a liar, sketchy and untrustworthy. I respect each of the members here and I expect you to do the same. I have stated that I did not know that sending this advertisement to your email addresses was something some of you would not appreciate and I apologized just like the creator of that list did. Having said that, many of the advertisement recipients appreciated the contents and made purchases on the same day and are happy with their products. They even started following us on Instagram and Facebook. I am not going to comment any further on this, as I need to move on. Have a good day everyone, thank you for who supports us now and thank you for who will do that in the future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

mmatt said:


> I can't believe this. Some shady shit for sure. Let alone illegal. I don't even know what to say. Just wow. And it's sad that you were my guess to who did it even before you responded.
> 
> Great reputation. Lol


i thought the same thing my self matt


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

Ramez said:


> ... I sent one single email ad using a mailing list someone else in the forum made public, not me, and I did not reveal anyone's email info on my advertising mail...


I think you have used up any good will that you had by constantly trolling/bashing threads.

Everyone makes mistakes and I think people would have been more likely to accept your apology if it didn't come off as completely insincere. In one breath you apologise, the next you're saying you didn't do anything wrong.

The fact that someone else made the list pubic in err is completely irrelevant. Either is the fact that you didn't make emails public through your own announcement.

The only fact that is relevant is that you sent unsolicited emails, which is a violation of CASL. Whether or not you agree with the legislation is also irrelevant. This was exactly the reason it was put in place.

I just don't understand how you're operating a business in this industry, yet alienating a large portion of the rather small community. Seems counter productive to me, but what do I know.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

guelphjay said:


> I think you have used up any good will that you had by constantly trolling/bashing threads.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes and I think people would have been more likely to accept your apology if it didn't come off as completely insincere. In one breath you apologise, the next you're saying you didn't do anything wrong.
> 
> ...


Well said. Exactly the point


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Ramez said:


> but so should you for calling me a liar, sketchy and untrustworthy. I respect each of the members here and I expect you to do the same. I have stated that I did not know that sending this advertisement to your email addresses was something some of you would not appreciate and I apologized just like the creator of that list did. Having said that, many of the advertisement recipients appreciated the contents and made purchases on the same day and are happy with their products. They even started following us on Instagram and Facebook. I am not going to comment any further on this, as I need to move on.


Just for the record... you are 100% a liar. I flat out asked you in an email how you got my email address and the reply was

"I do not recall how I got it, i have hundreds of customers."

But you knew all along.

And who cares if some people appreciate it? Some people like tequila. Does that mean every person in a bar needs to be force fed a shot?


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

I would never ever do business with an online "company" who shows such blatant disregard for peoples privacy. If you had contacted me I would have filed a complaint with the CRTC and I think anyone who was contacted should do just that


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spammed*

Agree with all above .. I only received a response from u with no explanation and the only reason I received a response was I did say I would file a complaint with the crtc
I am pretty sure u have left a sour taste in 90% maybe more of the members who love this hobby and are passionate members who live and breathe this ....
Still waiting for a response from the mods on this ....


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Has Vertical Scope weighed in on this yet?

If the allegations are correct, and this is in fact an illegal activity, they have some responsibility to act upon here. This is a "Silence is deafening" situation VS.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Greg_o said:


> Has Vertical Scope weighed in on this yet?
> 
> If the allegations are correct, and this is in fact an illegal activity, they have some responsibility to act upon here. This is a "Silence is deafening" situation VS.


Don't even know if any moderators have seen it. None have chimed in as of yet i don't think


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

There are mods on this site??

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

nc208082 said:


> There are mods on this site??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


There was at one point not sure if are any left have seen adds being moved after being closed or marked sold


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

bud091 said:


> There was at one point not sure if are any left have seen adds being moved after being closed or marked sold


Seriously this is ridiculous. This thread has been up for 3 days and not a single mention from a Mod.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*mods*

not sure where the mods are ,, the only ones I knew that were still around were paul and teemee.. but I don't know anymore sites kinda flatlined lately 
has anyone hit the report button yet ...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I got fenagled as "mod" eons ago and I dont usually chime in these matters as I have faith that we are all adults and honorable.

I don't and will not take sides but this is not going anywhere constructive so *I* have closed this post.

As for the *BAN HAMMER* it's not my place and will leave it for the absolute powers that be...

...drifting ship without a Captain...


----------

